# occupational therapy student in abu dhabi



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi
My husband is now living in Abu Dhabi and I'm finishing my degree. I have to do one ten week placement-hopefully in Abu Dhabi.

WIll it be ok for me to be a student in Abu Dhabi-at a placement at a school or hospital sponsored by him? Will I need to get a different kind of visa or anything? Everything we have been told seems to say no I don't need anything, I can just be sponsored by him, so just want to check it out with you guys-sometimes you sem to know more than the people who are supposed to know...

Also are there any occupational therapists that are HPC registered, preferreably apple accredited, that want a third year student for ten weeks, probably starting next september/october time? You can do a module online through the university of derby-online masters progame for free if you want to.

Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can easily be sponsored by your husband so that is the easy part. He just needs to provide you with a NOC (No Objection Certificate) if you take a job and your employer must provide you with a labour card.

Good luck


----------



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for that-trying to get him to find out is impossible-he has too much on trying to work, cook for himself, clean his apartment, do washing, go shopping-he's too used to me doing all that for him!


----------



## Ms.k (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am occupational therapist , working in India. I wish to work in Dubai, is dere any scope for the same and can anyone guide frm where to start cause i searched a lot bt in vain


----------

